# General "why I'll never like a smartwatch" complaint thread



## ABud21 (Jun 19, 2015)

Had to look these up. I suppose it's the first time I've really looked at anything except for what I saw on a (geeky) coworker. My now emphatic opinion: No way I'll wear one. I think they look ridiculous. The circular ones are a little better, but the readout still looks...silly or fake or something. Plus, the part I totally forgot - they need to be charged regularly like a phone. Just seems like too much work, whereas regular watches have more to offer - for me I guess. But I only get notifications for calls/texts and not nearly as much as most people I suppose. I like to be a little "out of touch."


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Here you go, guys. 

Rather than clog up other discussions and attempting to derail them with the same anti-smartwatch arguments, post all your grievances here.


----------



## scentedlead (May 11, 2015)

As proved by the other derailed threads, there are so many ways to say: Kids these days and their techno thingamajits, but mechanical watches have soul.

In the face of other derailed threads, if this thread doesn’t take off, I’ll be sorely disappointed in WUS members’ passions for mechanical watches, and more importantly, what it says about mechanical watch users.


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Mechanical watches are for old fogies. 

Smartwatches are for kids. 

There. It's out now.


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)

Smart watches are really, really good time keepers with bad presentation (and do many other tricks inelegantly too). Mechanical watches are fairly bad time keepers but have elegant presentation. Decide what your wrist real estate is worth.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

The screen is to small ;-p


----------



## robert01 (Mar 29, 2015)

*Re: Moto 360 Android Wear Watch Impressions and Extended Review*

Here is my review for this smart watch It is a nice and stylish smart watch. I really like its nice look. But I am not so satisfied with its features. Main disadvantages of this smart watch are 
The screen is not fully circular
There are competitors with more pixel-dense displays
Android Wear tries to do too many things at once
Battery life could be better


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Apart from the looks and absence of soul I'll never have one because I'd find it too annoying.

Modern life is intrusive enough already, with constant emails, text messages and phone calls all the time.

I think a smart watch would last one day with me before I killed it with a rock.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Battery, screen, connectivity, functionality and design issues can and will be fixed. 

In my opinion tho, the main reason why these gadgets will never supplant mechanicals is because in a year or two, when new versions come out, these devices will become obsolete. 

Technology is advancing so fast that 2 or 3 years is enough to make current smartwatches no better than fancy looking paperweights. 

They inherently aren't built for longevity. Unlike mechanical watches, which are based on designs going back to the 50s and earlier. That's likely not going to change anytime soon.


----------



## PierreD (Apr 21, 2015)

Nothing betters a true time piece, these so called iwatches are gadgets


----------



## Henraa (Jan 17, 2014)

*Smart watches - a matter of time?*

It might be a matter of time for part of the market but not for me. I don't like smart watches and not afraid to admit it. I like all my smartphone stuff on my iphone and iPad and my wrist free for my passion, that is mechanical watches. If I have a smart watch, that eats up valuable time that could be spent enjoying my nice watches. My preference and thankfully I know plenty of people that enjoy watches too. I hope the smart watch craze doesn't affect the watch industry too much, it would be very sad I think.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: Smart watches - a matter of time?*



Henraa said:


> It might be a matter of time for part of the market but not for me. I don't like smart watches and not afraid to admit it. I like all my smartphone stuff on my iphone and iPad and my wrist free for my passion, that is mechanical watches. If I have a smart watch, that eats up valuable time that could be spent enjoying my nice watches.


Haha true.

I think that for people like us, who have already invested a considerable amount of money AND time acquiring our watches, smartwatches will never be in the picture.

No matter how high-tech or feature-packed a smartwatch is, it will never ever be better than the watch you spent so much time researching and saving up for.

Even in 2 or 3 decades when smartwatches have become so advanced, we're likely keeping our wrists clear for that grail mechanical we've always wanted.

Heck in 2 or 3 decades, I'd likely be using another wearable like Google glass - which really seems to be far more effective at what the smartwatch is trying to be.


----------



## OSUMBA2003 (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Smart watches - a matter of time?*

To continue beating a dead horse...

It seems to me that to really get proper use of a smartwatch, you need to wear it all the time. A smartwatch isn't part of a rotation. It IS the rotation. People who want connectivity don't want it once a week.

Besides, I'm already plenty addicted to my smartphone, so I don't need to add to that mix. My wrist is prime real estate. No smartwatches for me. I'll take mechanical 8 days a week.


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)

*Re: Smart watches - a matter of time?*

I have not worn my Pebble Steel in a while since I am waiting for the new software to become available for older ones, but reading this I think some of you might be missing the point. When you wear a smartwatch, if you choose to, the notifications are trimmed and tailored to exactly what you want. Wearing a smartwatch can really liberate you from the endless loop of phone checking, turning "reach for phone, retrieve phone, activate phone, squint at phone, get to desired app, read, turn off, return to storage," into "[buzz], glance at wrist." It really is a better user experience.


----------



## scentedlead (May 11, 2015)

*Re: Smart watches - a matter of time?*



lorsban said:


> Heck in 2 or 3 decades, I'd likely be using another wearable like Google glass - which really seems to be far more effective at what the smartwatch is trying to be.


You will cut off my hand to take my smartwatch before convincing me to put on a pair of Google Glass. They're called glassholes for a reason:


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: Smart watches - a matter of time?*



scentedlead said:


> You will cut off my hand to take my smartwatch before convincing me to put on a pair of Google Glass. They're called glassholes for a reason:


You think they'll still look that way in 2 to 3 decades?

Of course not. They'll likely look like reading glasses.


----------



## scentedlead (May 11, 2015)

*Re: Smart watches - a matter of time?*



lorsban said:


> You think they'll still look that way in 2 to 3 decades?
> 
> Of course not. They'll likely look like reading glasses.


Did you even see the video I linked to? It's not about what they look like, it's about what they do.

The constant recording without people knowing-let alone consenting-is a huge privacy concern. The Daily Show video I linked to even points out, there's a huge difference between signing a waiver, and getting in front of a camera with a blinking red light versus having no idea that some random stranger is recording you.

It's an ....... thing to do and it says ill of Google Glass users that they don't seem to care about any of these issues. Every other block has a restaurant or bar with a sign posted banning Google Glass-but I've yet to see one banning smartwatches. Simply, smartwatches don't violate other peoples' privacy the way Google Glass does.

I'm not that kind of ........ Ergo: You will cut off my hand to take my smartwatch before convincing me to put on a pair of Google Glass.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: Smart watches - a matter of time?*



scentedlead said:


> Did you even see the video I linked to? It's not about what they look like, it's about what they do.
> 
> The constant recording without people knowing-let alone consenting-is a huge privacy concern. The Daily Show video I linked to even points out, there's a huge difference between signing a waiver, and getting in front of a camera with a blinking red light versus having no idea that some random stranger is recording you.
> 
> ...


No I didn't bother watching. I thought it was a style thing lol

Well this whole info recording/use/tracking thing being done by companies is a whole other topic and has NOTHING to do with what we're talking about here.

What I thought WE were discussing was about smartwatches and wearables in general, as a gadget that improves on or replaces existing gadgets.


----------



## scentedlead (May 11, 2015)

*Re: Smart watches - a matter of time?*



lorsban said:


> No I didn't bother watching. I thought it was a style thing lol
> 
> Well this whole info recording/use/tracking thing being done by companies is a whole other topic and has NOTHING to do with what we're talking about here.


I hope you're not comparing companies tracking online users with the endgoal of selling them products to random people randomly surveilling random strangers for god knows what. That would betray a deep ignorance of the privacy issues concerning both circumstances.



> What I thought WE were discussing was about smartwatches and wearables in general, as a gadget that improves on or replaces existing gadgets.


We _are_ talking about smartwatches and wearables. Unless privacy issues are resolved, the wrist is going to win out over the space in front of our eyeballs. Google the company and Google Glass users seem disinterested in addressing the controversy that Google Glass is. And should smartglasses someday look like regular glasses, that will only fuel the general public's intense hatred of them. This has nothing to do with technology vs. nostalgia as with smartwatches vs. mechanical watches and everything to do with technology vs. privacy.

Smartglasses are failing while smartwatches are taking off. Ignoring that using your eyeballs as your input device-through blinks and lines of sight-feels and looks very unnatural especially when compared lifting your wrist and talking to or tapping on it, privacy is the biggest issue sinking smartglasses.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: Smart watches - a matter of time?*

Like I've said before, the privacy issue is moot in this discussion.

The assumption is that the products work as the users intend them to work.

That said, if in 20 or 30 years, wearables look and perform better, I'm going for the glasses and leaving my wrist free for real watches.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: Smart watches - a matter of time?*



lorsban said:


> That said, if in 20 or 30 years, wearables look and perform better, I'm going for the glasses and leaving my wrist free for real watches.


As long as the glasses don't have cameras, I guess.


----------



## jspeakman (Mar 11, 2012)

I am still not entirely clear what is meant by a smartwatch. Presumably Casio watches with their compass, barometer, altimeter functions are smart, have gained a pretty successful niche market and been around for years. What about the Tissot Touch - originally came out in 1999 with sapphire glass touch screen. Pretty awesome what it could do then even by today's standards and the touch screen technology predated the Iphone by a good 7-8 years. Ok so a smartwatch is like a mini smart phone on your wrist - I think. Sort of like what Brains had in Thunderbirds. There's a great episode where two guys spot Brains talking to his watch and clearly think he's nuts - you can see their point. 

I would love to love a smartwatch - problem is, the current crop of smartwatches don't strike me as all that smart either in useful functionality or even in looks - pretty hideous most of 'em in my view. It would be great to see someone like Tissot have a go at making a smart watch. Let's face it the likes of Samsung, LG, Motorola, and the blessed Apple know a lot about making phones but they know damn all about making watches!

PS. to redress sounding a bit harsh, the Moto 360 and Asus Zenwatch are not a bad effort, and I really like the Pebble Steel - I would buy that one. Sadly the Pebble Time seems an anodyne step back. LG G watch R/Urbane? - awful, sorry. 

Cheers

Jez


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

jspeakman said:


> I am still not entirely clear what is meant by a smartwatch. Presumably Casio watches with their compass, barometer, altimeter functions are smart, have gained a pretty successful niche market and been around for years. What about the Tissot Touch - originally came out in 1999 with sapphire glass touch screen. Pretty awesome what it could do then even by today's standards and the touch screen technology predated the Iphone by a good 7-8 years.


Yeah the T-touch is pretty great and I think singlehandedly kept Tissot relevant. That's why I see them venturing into smartwatches as well. I mean, they're halfway there.

The thing about smartwatches is that people haven't reached a consensus yet for what it should do.

Some want smartwatches to basically be like smartphones like the Galaxy Gear S. Some want a "super watch" like the Apple Watch, LG, Zen watch, Moto 360...some want something more basic like the Pebble, Fitbit, Sony watch, T-touch, Gshock/Edifice Bluetooth.


----------



## Lokifish (Nov 8, 2014)

The vast majority have piss poor water resistance, lousy UI, planned obsolescence, god awful case design, and absolutely no concept of what a watch is. In many respects, the 10 year old Sony/Fossil MBW-150 was a far better smartwatch than pretty much everything on the market now. Thankfully the Swiss see this and are approaching it from the same perspective. That being a watch that's smart vs a nano-tablet that tells time.


----------



## jspeakman (Mar 11, 2012)

Rant alert!! Being a confirmed watch nut and gadget freak, I love the notion of a smartwatch. However I have been bitterly disappointed and not a little hacked off by the junk that's currently on offer. A bit harsh? - well maybe. But I think it is reasonable to expect of something that purports to be a smartwatch that it is a) smart and b) a watch. They are neither in my view (apart from one notable exception). 

Wrist watches have been around for 150 years or so; sufficient evidence in itself that most people find a device that shows the time at a glance quite useful. But Android Wear presume to tell us that they have been jolly clever and come up with a watch that is even smarter - really? The battery life - got to be lifetime surely (compared say to my humble £25 G-Shock - 5 years on one battery) - no, barely a day in most cases. Well at least the time should always be clearly visible. No, haven't quite got that one right either, unless you flick your wrist, swipe or whatever. Oh and yes, sorry but it's bit tricky to make out the time in the daylight - What! Never mind a least it can show me where the nearest TexMex restaurant is - my life is transformed. Form should follow function not as Android Wear seem to be doing, run round like headless chickens in search of function to fit their form which they know we are just going to really,really love. No I don't think so - not this punter at any rate. 

Note to Samsung, LG, the blessed Apple and co - Go away and talk to some decent watch designers; work in partnership with some well known watchmakers. Then come to the market with a well designed, properly thought through product, and please stop wasting our time with this dysfunctional tat which you're trying to foist on us at the moment. Here's a top tip, if you want to make something called a smart watch, start off by by making a decent watch and go from there. Otherwise call it a bat phone or whatever and market through ToysRus. Rant over (you'll be relieved to know)

Sorry, the one notable exception? The Pebble Steel. Yes, shock, horror it is nearly two years old but it always displays the time and it's battery life is fairly decent. It has an attractive, well proportioned design rather than being a wall clock on you wrist and its functions are simple and clear. Sadly their latest offering, the Pebble Time (Steel) on the other hand looks like it fell out of a Christmas cracker. A dim, in every sense, attempt to copy the Apple watch perhaps - seriously, why bother. 

Cheers 

Jez


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

jspeakman said:


> Well at least the time should always be clearly visible. No, haven't quite got that one right either, unless you flick your wrist, swipe or whatever.


Lol

I can imagine seeing people driving while profusely shaking their left arm and/or swiping with their noses hahahaha

All for the sake of saving battery. And as I've mentioned countless times, the main reason why they won't go mainstream until they go solar/kinetic or can last a week per charge while the display is on 24/7.


----------



## Crunchy (Feb 4, 2013)

Yet another device to charge with a separate independent charger.


----------



## geronimo95 (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: Smart watches - a matter of time?*

I already have a cellphone. not sure why id want to strap it to my wrist


----------



## pronstar (Dec 28, 2013)

I love fine mechanical watches. Unless that changes, I will always have one strapped to my wrist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

lorsban said:


> In my opinion tho, the main reason why these gadgets will never supplant mechanicals is because in a year or two, when new versions come out, these devices will become obsolete.
> 
> Technology is advancing so fast that 2 or 3 years is enough to make current smartwatches no better than fancy looking paperweights.


No. Eventually you reach a point where changes from generation to generation become far more minimal/negligible, even with smartphones and computers in general. Smartphones are closer and closer to that point. I've still got my iPhone 5 and Sony Xperia Z2. Mechanical watch technology and computer technology aren't so different in that regard.


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

jspeakman said:


> I am still not entirely clear what is meant by a smartwatch. Presumably Casio watches with their compass, barometer, altimeter functions are smart, have gained a pretty successful niche market and been around for years. What about the Tissot Touch - originally came out in 1999 with sapphire glass touch screen. Pretty awesome what it could do then even by today's standards and the touch screen technology predated the Iphone by a good 7-8 years. Ok so a smartwatch is like a mini smart phone on your wrist - I think. Sort of like what Brains had in Thunderbirds. There's a great episode where two guys spot Brains talking to his watch and clearly think he's nuts - you can see their point.
> 
> I would love to love a smartwatch - problem is, the current crop of smartwatches don't strike me as all that smart either in useful functionality or even in looks - pretty hideous most of 'em in my view. It would be great to see someone like Tissot have a go at making a smart watch. Let's face it the likes of Samsung, LG, Motorola, and the blessed Apple know a lot about making phones but they know damn all about making watches!
> 
> ...


interesting point about Casio ABCs - agreed, they're essentially smartwatches before the smartwatch. Kind of like how the nokia 800/810 were tablets before the ipad. I actually owned a nokia n810, it was cool at the time. Never did buy a manaslu prx-2500 though.


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

Crunchy said:


> Yet another device to charge with a separate independent charger.


My garmin vivofit has one year battery life. For heavier battery drain devices, let's see how they do with solar/kinetic and improving efficiency.


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

pronstar said:


> I love fine mechanical watches. Unless that changes, I will always have one strapped to my wrist.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wear watch watch on left, smart band on right.


----------



## jm22 (Jan 25, 2014)

I know this is a complaint thread, but I will give my impression. I thought smartwatches were filling a useless need and would sell terribly, its half true so far. Overall they are fairly useless in most of what they do and their UI isn't great. However, I will be getting one for one reason only, for work. When I'm in court or client meetings it is generally frowned upon to be looking at ones phone, but I sometimes get important calls that I need to step out to pick up. I like receiving a notification on my wrist that tells me who is calling or allows me to see text messages from other associates. It allows me to not be rude by whipping out my phone (Note 4, which is rather large) and still remain connected. I'll admit that it's a very niche use, but for me, it's worth the cheap $$. I still would wear a mechanical out to everything other than court or a meeting.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Things I don't like about my Apple Watch:

It's often a two-handed device. If I want to catch up on a past notification, or respond to any of them, I need to use my other hand. My phone is capable of one-handed use.

It's hard to see in sunlight. Some of the text colors look neat indoors, but when command buttons (like "send") are in blue, they disappear outside.

It turns the screen off after being stationary. If I want to see how far along the movie is, I can either tap it (I'd have to let go of my wife's hand) or I have to tilt my wrist away from view and back again.

The Sport band, as nice of a rubber band it is, still looks cheap. There's no way around it. The steel watch head itself looks slick, but it deserves a strap that looks a lot nicer.

I plan ahead for when to recharge it. Thankfully, It doesn't take long since the battery is so small. I can top it off in the evening and wear it into bed so I can easily see the time in the morning (I'm so nearsighted, I gave up on bedside clocks a while ago). Still, though, none of my other watches need this kind of attention -- barring my Garmin, anyway, but it's a terrible daily wearer and isn't worth plugging in unless I plan to use it.

&#8230;
That's it, really. The drawbacks _to me_ are the screen and the battery, two things that may never be solved for a smartwatch with this much capability. You can say I could switch to a Pebble instead, but I'd lose out on so many other features and apps, I don't think it's worth the effort.


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

Barracks: kudos for being such an early adopter. I was one of first with a PSP and an iPad and that feeling of having something special new...incredible.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

paulopiper said:


> No. Eventually you reach a point where changes from generation to generation become far more minimal/negligible, even with smartphones and computers in general. Smartphones are closer and closer to that point. I've still got my iPhone 5 and Sony Xperia Z2. Mechanical watch technology and computer technology aren't so different in that regard.


Generation to generation yes I agree changes are minimal. But in 2-3 years you're looking at Major changes. In 10 years you may not even be able to use that same gadget.

Unlike with mechanicals where models can have minimal changes in a decade and are still useable after multiple generations (generations meaning from father to son to grandson).


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

paulopiper said:


> Barracks: kudos for being such an early adopter. I was one of first with a PSP and an iPad and that feeling of having something special new...incredible.


I'm not as early with this as it seems -- we bought it barely over two weeks ago. But since I haven't seen anyone else on WUS talk much about their Apple Watch, I figure I should give my own thoughts.


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> I'm not as early with this as it seems -- we bought it barely over two weeks ago. But since I haven't seen anyone else on WUS talk much about their Apple Watch, I figure I should give my own thoughts.


First generation with an Apple product is still early adopter imho. My first iphone is the 5.


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

*Re: How many of you stopped wearing regular watches?*

Bros:
Different strokes for diff folks I reckon.
Son became an IronMan and has bought a Garmin 920X.
Took me a month to allow him in my presence. If he buys one of Billy Gates play purtys
I'm cuttin him outta my will. I calls Motos, Garmins, and Apple Watches abominations,
Guess I'm ole school. Ya think?

Lou Snutt


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: How many of you stopped wearing regular watches?*

lol, yeah you're kinda old school alright...not that there's anything wrong with that!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: How many of you stopped wearing regular watches?*



arogle1stus said:


> Bros:
> Different strokes for diff folks I reckon.
> Son became an IronMan and has bought a Garmin 920X.
> Took me a month to allow him in my presence. If he buys one of Billy Gates play purtys
> ...


Welcome!

I started this thread just for you. Enjoy.


----------



## Tkacik (Jun 11, 2012)

This.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

The new standalone smartwatches seem promising. 

I wouldn't need to bring a big smartphone around when I go biking. 

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## utzelu (Aug 17, 2015)

lorsban said:


> The new standalone smartphones seem promising.
> 
> I wouldn't need to bring a big smartphone around when I go biking.


Agree with you, though I wouldn't need a standalone smartwatch for this. A watch that can run apps on its own would be enough. The additional SIM and Wifi just drain battery and add bulk. Frankly, I always have the phone around, jogging would be the only time when not wanting to take the phone with me.


----------



## scentedlead (May 11, 2015)

Apple WatchOS 2.0 will have native apps. I’d be very surprised if other smartwatches didn’t either already have or will soon have this in the future.

As for adding in 3G and wifi and a sim, sure that adds bulk, but lots of men like bulk. And you can save battery life by turning off 3g and wifi.


----------



## utzelu (Aug 17, 2015)

scentedlead said:


> Apple WatchOS 2.0 will have native apps. I'd be very surprised if other smartwatches didn't either already have or will soon have this in the future.
> 
> As for adding in 3G and wifi and a sim, sure that adds bulk, but lots of men like bulk. And you can save battery life by turning off 3g and wifi.


Well, it depends whether you want to have a wrist computer or a fine accessory on your wrist, with some useful functionality. For me it is the later, and health and fitness tracking is the main reason I would wear one. But it should still look as a fine watch.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

scentedlead said:


> As for adding in 3G and wifi and a sim, sure that adds bulk, but lots of men like bulk. And you can save battery life by turning off 3g and wifi.


I don't know about adding bulk. I've begun to appreciate my AW being a lot slimmer than my G-Shock and Garmin, which had been my usual workout watches.

I'd also rather not have yet another radio setting to deal with. Some users don't have any idea that they can switch their phones' wifi and Bluetooth on and off; some don't even know about airplane mode. Those are the ones who would complain about rotten battery life without realizing that cellular usage is the culprit.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Going back to this earlier complaint of mine:


BarracksSi said:


> It's often a two-handed device. If I want to catch up on a past notification, or respond to any of them, I need to use my other hand. My phone is capable of one-handed use.


I've since learned that it's capable of many voice commands. The drawback is that I can't use them in a very loud environment without shouting at my wrist.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

They look pretty damn lame and girly to me, with zero personality or charm, couldnt pay me enough to wear one.


----------



## utzelu (Aug 17, 2015)

And yet, I am astonished that the prices of used Apple Watch have not dropped yet. They are selling on ebay with almost the new prices.


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

I don't like em because they are computers on the wrist.
Watches are watches and computers are computers.
Never the twain shall meet.
Lastly, I'm not interested in making Billy Gates another
zillion dollars.

Lou Snutt


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

Love them both


----------

